# The Kent Tour 2018 request thread



## Blue in Munich (Jan 7, 2018)

For those who have signed up to all or any part of the Kent Tour 2018, chrisd, wookie & myself will be sorting out the four balls over the coming weeks.  We will try to sort it out so that you don't end up playing with the same people every day (unless you want to).  If you've travelled with someone & want to play with them because it suits your travel arrangements, let us know; if there is a particular forumer that you want to play with, let us know; if your travelling a long distance and you'd prefer a later tee time, let us know.  Basically, if there is something (within reason) that we can do to make it more enjoyable, can you post the request up here please.  We will not guarantee that we your request will be granted, but if we can reasonably make it work we will.

Thanks,

BiM.


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

Can you please ensure that i dont play with anyone over 50 handicap &#129315;&#129315;


----------



## Dando (Jan 9, 2018)

my only request is that I am in the same group as my +1 and +2 at RSG although they may not feel the same!


----------



## 2blue (Jan 9, 2018)

No specific requests other than it would be nice to share a round with Jim as its a long time since the last  :thup:


----------



## Captainron (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm travelling and staying with LQ but am not precious about playing with him. As long as I we are near enough tee time wise, it won't be a problem. 

I will play with anyone who has good eyesight and can decipher abundant swearing.


----------



## DRW (Jan 9, 2018)

I'm only coming to Princes, would it be possible to play with my good wife. However if that causes any kind of problem or isn't ideal, we are happy to be split.

Thanks for organising the day(s), always wanted to play there and really looking forward to it and if you could order some nice weather that would be great


----------



## chrisd (Jan 9, 2018)

Captainron said:



			I will play with anyone who has good eyesight and can decipher abundant swearing.
		
Click to expand...

It certainly isn't the amount of swearing it's simply the language it's done in that I struggle with &#128514;


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 9, 2018)

No wind or rain at RCP would be &#128077;


----------



## davemc1 (Jan 9, 2018)

Suprised no ones asked for the reigning RSG champ to be there to try and take his title 


You guys are in for a treat. Loved it here last year, and them lodges at Princes are fantastic :thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2018)

2blue said:



			No specific requests other than it would be nice to share a round with Jim as its a long time since the last  :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Jim's forum name being........?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2018)

anotherdouble said:



			No wind or rain at RCP would be &#62541;
		
Click to expand...

The impossible we do at once, miracles take a little longer...........


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jan 10, 2018)

DarrenWilliams said:



			I'm only coming to Princes, would it be possible to play with my good wife. However if that causes any kind of problem or isn't ideal, we are happy to be split.

Thanks for organising the day(s), always wanted to play there and really looking forward to it and if you could order some nice weather that would be great

Click to expand...

Duly noted Darren, please see the reply to anotherdouble re the weather.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2018)

Blue in Munich said:



			Jim's forum name being........?
		
Click to expand...

Sorry.......  Rosecot


----------



## chris3081 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hello Lads 

I'm keen to get in a late group on the RCP day as I'm travelling down from Sussex that morning. Happy to play with anyone, but if also keen to the guys I know from last year. 

Leave it with you 

PS Thanks again for the game at the weekend BIM/ChrisD. Quality golf, lunch and doze by the fire!


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2018)

chris3081 said:



			PS Thanks again for the game at the weekend BIM/ChrisD. Quality golf, lunch and doze by the fire!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks to you both, I don't want any comments about the weather I dished up last year when i Battled through 100 mph winds at yours! &#128514;


----------



## rosecott (Jan 10, 2018)

2blue said:



			Sorry.......  Rosecot
		
Click to expand...

Hold on - do I owe you money?


----------



## chrisd (Jan 10, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Hold on - do I owe you money?
		
Click to expand...

I suspect you will do after 18 holes &#128513;


----------



## rosecott (Jan 10, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I suspect you will do after 18 holes &#62977;
		
Click to expand...

I will bring the readies.


----------



## 2blue (Jan 10, 2018)

rosecott said:



			Hold on - do I owe you money?
		
Click to expand...

ooh..er...  now you mention....


----------



## anotherdouble (Jan 10, 2018)

I will play with whoever will have me, but, they must like the right hand rough


----------



## backwoodsman (Jan 11, 2018)

Put me in a group with no knobs in it please.


----------



## rosecott (Jan 11, 2018)

backwoodsman said:



			Put me in a group with no knobs in it please.
		
Click to expand...

That cuts out more than half the field - including me. Your loss.


----------

